# Need engine pics of mk2 + 1.8T swap



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

From what I've been searching, I've found some pics of it, but I need to cover everything.
I would like to have pictures on how things are connected on the engine compartment.
What have you removed? What have you changed?
Anything!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Need engine pics of mk2 + 1.8T swap (HidRo)*

Can you be more specific on what "things" you are looking for info on?
I've never seen two swaps done the same FWIW...


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Need engine pics of mk2 + 1.8T swap (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Can you be more specific on what "things" you are looking for info on?
I've never seen two swaps done the same FWIW...

Sure!
Water connection (for example, the hose that goes from the radiator to the engine, will have a T, with a little piece that in my case is broken. I want to know where that goes to.)
Intake hose (SAMCO one) and what connects where.
Vaccum diagram, etc.
What you can remove (EGR, etc), etc.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Need engine pics of mk2 + 1.8T swap (HidRo)*

For the coolant stuff, what location in/out does your radiator have? The T thats broken, this the unit right off the head?
Your intake/vacuum questions can be answered by looking at the diagrams in the 1.8t forum FAQ.
Removal of stuff will depend on your ECU's requirements (emissions mostly), unless you want to fool with resistors to fool the ECU most of it must stay.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Need engine pics of mk2 + 1.8T swap (Boostin20v)*

It's not on the head.
I'll take some pictures to show here.
I'll take a look on the vaccum diagram!
Thanks!
For the rest of the guys, please post pics if you have them!


----------



## strictlydubs (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Need engine pics of mk2 + 1.8T swap (HidRo)*








heres one we have done for a customer


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for the pic, but this is a "clean" swap.
I'm not going that route


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (HidRo)*

























the thing your talking about should be in one of those pictures.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

yap!
right under the TB, on the last pic!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (HidRo)*

The little nipple on the top is the overflow from the overflow tank. the lower hose drains to the OE oil cooler IIRC.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

The pictures are far from being good...
Taken last night.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

Check out the swap link in my sig. The swap method is a bit dated (although it may still be the only ULEV mkII?) but there are a lot of pics in the thread.
























It has functioning fuel evap purge system with working Leak Detect. And Secondary air.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:59 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Great pics!
I've already seen the project in the past! Looks great!
BTW, which radiator fans are you using? From what car?
This swap looks perfect


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_Great pics!
I've already seen the project in the past! Looks great!
BTW, which radiator fans are you using? From what car?
This swap looks perfect









I used SPAL fans to save room and get a lot of airflow. The mkIV fan controller uses a two speed setup so I wired it to turn on the second fan instead. SPAL now has a nice programmable fan controller that varies the fan speed. It looks to me like that would be much better than messing with mkIV controller. Here's the SPAL website.
Here's a pic of one of the two fans I bought.








A local artist, poet, renaissance man welded up a nice shroud for the fans. And the coolant bottle and washer fluid bottle brackets in the pics above.








Here's some more of his work. The pieces in front are his, replacing the substandard stuff I had.



















_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 6:09 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

any of you guys running a big turbo on your swaps? 
I'm curious to see what type of mani that can be used.
Thanks!


----------

